
Top 5 Podcasts to expand your mind - yonishechter
https://hackernoon.com/top-5-podcasts-to-expand-your-mind-dea1f7cfdc30#.lhyzhtb7d
======
sampple
Not sure if you will like this I personally like the podcast
[http://nomadcapitalist.com/podcast/](http://nomadcapitalist.com/podcast/)

~~~
yonishechter
looks interesting.. gonna give it a try, thanks for the recommendation!

